# Type of snail?



## Richard40 (12 Jun 2020)

Any idea what type of snail this is? Has come in on a bought plant.


----------



## MirandaB (12 Jun 2020)

I would say Physella acuta aka bladder/tadpole snail.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Jun 2020)

Tanks 4 weeks old, noticed a load of eggs on the glass. How can I get rid of these, just take them out as I see them?


----------



## Kezzab (12 Jun 2020)

They are harmless. Once you get fish they may get eaten.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Jun 2020)

👍🏻


----------



## MirandaB (12 Jun 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Tanks 4 weeks old, noticed a load of eggs on the glass. How can I get rid of these, just take them out as I see them?



Yes I'd remove the eggs but the chances are you'll miss some.
I don't really have a problem with Physella,they do their little bit in cleaning up algae and I'm careful not to overfeed my fish but any excess are fed to my Dwarf puffers.
If they become a problem then Assassin snails are a good natural way to control them.


----------



## Richard40 (12 Jun 2020)

I’ve got no fish in there, so I haven’t fed anything other than for the crystal shrimp and that’s only twice a week. They seem to be multiplying without any food in there!


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Jun 2020)

Richard40 said:


> They seem to be multiplying without any food in there!



Hi @Richard40 

That's snails for ya!

JPC


----------



## alto (12 Jun 2020)

Your rams should keep the tiny baby snails in check (they seem to do this with most snails) but I suspect the larger snails are not particularly tasty (when I tried feeding “squashed snail” to my community, no one was interested )

I remove these whenever I see them as 
- least attractive snail (they remind me of the slug horrors of my first rock garden) 
- very prolific (even with minimal food)


----------



## Steve Buce (13 Jun 2020)

Stick some cucumber on a fork and leave it in ur tank overnight, then siphon them out in the morning


----------

